# The new project



## vettefetish (Feb 13, 2012)

Here is a couple of pics of the progress. There will be a wall on the theater side of the stairs so the window will not be seen from the theater.The space when you come up the stairs will have a popcorn machine, movie posters and who know what else. Then you will open the door to the theater.


Never mind.... Have no idea how to post pics.... wish I could share progress

When I try and upload pics I get this (Sorry, vettefetish: Bad File - No File or File is too Large or of the Wrong MIME Type 
Read more: Home Theater - Image Gallery - Error )
I may try it again by resizing the image later.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I assumed this is going to be a construction thread so I moved it to that forum. Where are your pictures uploaded to? You can host them here at our gallery if need be.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Love pics, hope you figure it out


----------



## BD55 (Oct 18, 2011)

Don't give up with trying to get your pictures uploaded!! If there's anything I've noticed about HTS is that everyone is extremely helpful and knowledgeable as well. I've been mostly a forum lurker (since I don't have any budget to get any projects going yet) but have learned quite a bit from these folks.


----------



## vettefetish (Feb 13, 2012)

I will get pics posted, I should have several to post soon.


----------

